# Upgrades Complete



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Well here she is. New Dirty 30 (30x11x14 - rear and 30x9x14 - front) Silverbacks on ITP System Six 14" wheels, HighLifter 2" lift, Red Secondary, PowerMadd Handguards, and Moose Hand - Thumb Warmers and a screen wrapped rad and blue LED's.

Let me know what you think.

Up next, I am gonna re-do my snorks, and hopefully get her dyno'd to try and squeeze out a little more power. Might add a clutch kit and wheel spacers as well.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are a few more.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Good looking bike man. Nicely done


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

I love that color! I wish my 09 was royal blue. Are you going to a 3" for your intake or what's your plans?


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

jrfonte said:


> Good looking bike man. Nicely done


 
Thanks man.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Tempsho said:


> I love that color! I wish my 09 was royal blue. Are you going to a 3" for your intake or what's your plans?


 
When I get the time, I am gonna strip her down and take her to a plastic fabrication shop here in town and see if they can help my increase the size of the intake. They do awesome work there and I am hoping to get rid of the stock nipple and replace it with something much, MUCH bigger. That and just make them a little nicer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

VERY NICE!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome bike!!


----------



## Matt Wells (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks nice! what is a screen wraped rad though?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

How do you like your Dynatek cdi? I just bought a used one I hope to install this week. Did you get a fuel progammer as well or just the Ignition?


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely love that color and very nice upgrades!!


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Matt Wells said:


> Looks nice! what is a screen wraped rad though?


I wrapped my rad with a window screen. It does an awesome job of helping keep the rad clean. I'll post a pic later. I'm @ my buddies place right now. The theory is that clay sticks to the screen bakes on and with a little tap of the screen the build-up just falls off. So far it works awesome. Works good at keeping the bigger debris such as grass, and muskeg away from the rad as well. Which is more of a problem around here.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

vogie said:


> How do you like your Dynatek cdi? I just bought a used one I hope to install this week. Did you get a fuel progammer as well or just the Ignition?



I absolutely love the Dynatek. Mine is an '07 so she is not EFI. By the way I posted the pics for the Powermadd hand guards as well.


----------



## jgonie (Jan 28, 2010)

nice work. are you heading out to walburg next weekend. the brutes gotta represent against them can ams out there


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

very nice the screen is great idea i noticed where you live i worked up there about 10 years ago and also in red deer. about 2 years ago i worked in fort mcmurray hope to come back to canada soon


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

jgonie said:


> nice work. are you heading out to walburg next weekend. the brutes gotta represent against them can ams out there


 
Definitely going to Walburg next weekend. I'm heading out to Bronson tomorrow. You gonna make it to either one?


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

novass said:


> very nice the screen is great idea i noticed where you live i worked up there about 10 years ago and also in red deer. about 2 years ago i worked in fort mcmurray hope to come back to canada soon


 
That's awesome. You should try and get up here this time of year and bring your quad. You'll love the rallies we have up here.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow! 

If you want another way to clean your rad PM Rozzy. He makes Radblasters. I think everyone in our group has one.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

I actually have a cleaner of my own made up. Do You have any pics of what it looks like?


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

is there gas in that can "first pic 2nd post"


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes there was.


----------



## jgonie (Jan 28, 2010)

no cant make it to bronson tomorrow due to easter i was planning on going last week to bad they cancelled it. but i will be a piercelands on the 7th which you should deff check out it was an awsome rally last yr


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

That looks awesome! Nice bike!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

looks nice


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey All

Check out my videos to see what the upgrades did for me. I'm loving the Silverbacks. The vids are in the ATV Media section under the Bronson Rally post. Please comment on them.


----------

